# Seeing Is Believing If You Want To Burn Fat ? Or Is It?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

As with a good majority of the things we do in life, we rely heavily on our vision or eyesight as the determining factor in whether or not we believe something. And this is unfortunately the case in trying to burn fat as well. What’s the old cliche? A picture is worth a thousand words, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

